# JAXB und Interfaces



## letum (3. Nov 2011)

Hallo, 

ich habe eine Klasse, welche Methoden bereitstellt, die Interfaces als Parameter, bzw. als Rückgabelwert besitzen. Den Beitrag JAXB can't handle interfaces habe ich mit bereits durchgelesen und komme immer noch nicht weiter. 

Meine Klassen sehen wie folgt aus: 

Kommen aus Foo.jar und können nicht verändert werden

```
public interface IFoo1 {
}

public class Foo1Impl {
}

public interface IFoo2 {
}

public class Foo2Impl {
}
```

Diese Klasse soll als Webservice umgesetzt werden

```
@WebService
@SOAPBinding(style = Style.RPC)
public class MyWebservice {
  public IFoo1 doSometing(IFoo2 f2) {
    IFoo1 f1 = konvert(f2);
    return f1;
}
```

Habt ihr eine Idee wie man das Lösen kann?


----------



## Noctarius (3. Nov 2011)

Such hier mal im Forum. Das lässt sich über XmlAdapter (oder so ähnlich lösen). Hab dazu mal einen relativ ausführlichen Post gehabt.


----------



## letum (3. Nov 2011)

Danke, dann werde ich nochmal suchen. 
Bisher habe ich leider nur Lösungen gefunden bei denen man an den Klassen bzw. Interfaces Annotationen hinzufügen muss.


----------



## Noctarius (3. Nov 2011)

Die Implementierungen müssen auch annotiert sein.


----------



## letum (8. Nov 2011)

Ich habe die Interfaces mit Beans ersetzt. So funktioniert es


----------

